# Need Suggestions for a Ladies Hand Gun



## ssmeester (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd like to get a handgun but have no idea where to begin. I'm small gal and want something that won't knock me on my bottom or take off my arm, hand, fingers when I fire it.

All suggestions are welcomed.

Blessings,
Sandra


----------



## liteluvr (Dec 12, 2012)

My wife carries both a S&W Bodyguard and a Bersa Thunder.
Both are .380 caliber. The Bodyguard is ultra small with an integrated laser, and the Thunder is about half again as big, but thin and fits her hand quite well.
She's about 5'4 and 125 pounds, so she's not a big gal. The Bodyguard goes in a holster right in the small of her back.
The Bersa usually stays hidden in her car as a backup.
The Bersa has little recoil and is a joy to fire. The Bodyguard is like the LCP. It's so lightweight it's got some kick to it, but it's still a manageable gun.

Both are automatics, so there's a bit more involved in firing, as opposed to a revolver. That's a major thing to take into consideration... your level of involvement in using the weapon.

With a revolver, you can leave the weapon on an empty chamber, and just point and shoot. With an automatic, you either have to leave a round chambered (which a lot of people don't like to do) or you leave it unchambered and have to rack the slide before you're ready to fire. That takes time, and everything is a tradeoff.
If you don't have or need experience with both varieties to make a decision, go to a local shooting range, or check with a family member who is knowledgeable and get some experience first hand.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Take her to a gun store with a range that also rents guns...let her hold and shoot several before dropping $$on a firearm.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Handle LOTS of guns, and get one that FEELS GOOD to you.
*Inexperienced* shooters generally do better starting with a revolver in 38 or 357.

This is assuming you want it for personal protection.

What *USES* do you need it for?


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

A little Smith & Wesson 642 is a .38 cal 5 shot revolver sold at places like Academy. You can buy high power 38+P loads....or light wad cutter loads....and just get comfortable with a revolver. Very concealable. Hammerless so it won't catch on your clothes or purse insides. Just point and click.

If you are wanting something semi-auto...Ruger makes a .380 cal. LCP that can be found commonly again at places like Academy.. Very few bells and whistles. Just point and click.

If your goal is self-defense....both these rounds will put down an attacker.....but they're not high caliber hand cannons. Very manageable to fire.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm no amazon, I like my colt .45 commander. The frame is smaller than the standard Colt. I had a browning hipower 9mm before and while it wasn't too large for me, I never could hit anything with it. I also like a nice revolver. My personal one is a .41 Smith and Wesson, but it's a cannon.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

I love my Walther PPK .380 , but I agree with Wannabechef and Barefootfarm -- find a gun store with a range and fire a bunch of different weapons before deciding.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 2, 2012)

Definately agree with the above. A gun store with a shooting range that will let her try out several guns. Carried a .38 years ago as a deputy. It was fine but a little to heavy for my gun purse now that I'm an older poop. Wouldn't carry anything smaller then a 9. Hey after all, who's gona stop and ask......excuse me..what calibur are you pointing at me. Practice...it only takes one through the head to drop most assailants.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I prefer a compact 1911 in .45 ACP. Go to the range and get some practice in and find what your comfortable with.


----------



## NicoleC (Nov 7, 2008)

It sounds like you are afraid of the recoil and you really shouldn't be. Also be aware that the caliber of the gun is not an equation for the recoil. A larger 9mm may have less recoil than a subcompact .380

I second the suggestion to find a local gun range that rents a selection of guns. Be clear you are a beginner or a first time and the rangemaster should help you out with a lesson and some suggestions. (If s/he doesn't, leave and find another range.) Shoot at least half a dozen guns of varying styles and calibers and sizes and then you'll have some mental ammunition to decide what's right for you.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

I have owned the Kel-Tec P3At, theBersa Thunder and the Thunder CC. They are nice, but I would recommend a Sig P238 over any of those, all day every day. It is MUCH more comfortable to shoot, and (to me) less bulky. It is more expensive, however, but I prefer the recoil comfort and quality of the Sig over Bersa or Kel-Tec.

Do you have any prior firearm experience? How often do you intend to practice? Is this for carrying and defense, or just for occasional use? Do you have a caliber preference? Do you have small, medium or large hands?

This video may help you, and I recommend several of her other videos as well.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B68ILSzggTc"]Selecting a First Handgun (Women's Perspective)[/ame]

I also have a thread about different guns, holsters and outfits with lots of pictures that you can view here:

Concealed Carry Outfits for Women


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

ANother though is find a local handgun nut and ask if you bu the ammo can you shot his?her pistols. This will often get you a lot more shooting and if you poke the right person you might get a shooting leason.
Dutch


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Biggest misconception with women---I can't shoot that,it's too big,recoil too much,etc,etc.....ANY woman can shoot any size handgun-unless they are disabled(my wife is 100%disabled and practices with a 12ga-3 shots,that's it,9mm Grock,and H&K)Try many different to find best fit...


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Go with the .38 Spec S&W as mentioned


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Hubby took me to the gun shop and I tired a few until I found one I was comfortable with. I prefer a revolver (less moving pieces and easier to load, but that's just my opinion) I have a 357 but usually shoot 38 ammo. I found one that fit my hand right and I was very happy with.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

LOVE my S&W .38 Spl! My cousin, an ultra gurlie city girl, loved it, too.


----------



## reuben (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought on this a bit and have to say. I honestly don't know any women who carry a revolver for self defense!!
I know they are out there, but none that I'm acquainted with. They so far all seem to prefer auto's...
oddly enough.... I know more "guy's" who carry revolvers than auto's!!!
I even carry one a lot.....
Besides... I always thought that old "women should stick to revolvers" idea kinda silly.... I know women who drive heavy equipment, school buses and even fly planes... you gonna tell me they can't handle an semiauto??

:hysterical:

Shoot and handle a bunch of guns and pick what YOU like!!!!!!

ciao y'all.....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> you gonna tell me* they can't* handle an semiauto??


Anyone "can" with a little *training and practice.*
The fact remains, revolvers are MUCH simpler and generally more reliable

Lots of women have no real *interest* in shooting, and just want something they can have for emergencies, that won't require a lot of *effort* to learn to operate.

Another factor is a revolver is normally *less expensive* than a semi auto


----------



## MountainCat (Aug 15, 2011)

Personally I didn't like the Bersa Thunder when I got it, and it was recommended as a good beginning ladies' gun. It was a pain to take down and put back together. I moved on to a Springfield XD 9mm, and can't imagine owning a different handgun. My smaller framed friend in Pittsburgh introduced me to it. She moved on a Ruger, I just can't remember which one. My roommate got a Walther .22 pistol, and she's small as well. Honestly, you have to go and try out different models and see what's comfortable for you. Good luck!!


----------



## BlueCollarBelle (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm looking at the Sig P238 and the similarly sized 9mm (I forget the model number). I prefer a semi-auto to a revolver, personally. 
My advice? Go shoot. Lots. Ask friends to come with you and borrow their carry guns. Ask at the local range on a busy day, many people will share why they chose the model they did and probably let you put a round through it. 

Then, when you find something you like, shoot some more! Take a class, bring a friend, get confident with your weapon of choice. 

Best of luck in your search and congratulations on exercising your rights!


----------



## BlueCollarBelle (Oct 26, 2011)

Forgot to mention- you said you have small hands, you may want to look Ono aftermarket grips for the gun you choose. They offer some really affordable options for most common models and the change can increase your comfort and control.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

My wife carries a G26, I carry a DB Arms 380...my winter carry is a G19.

It really depends on the shooter which gun a person chooses...there are so many that one must try a few before they should decide.

And to the person who mentioned carrying without one in the pipe...why? May as well leave the ---- thing at home! The last thing I want to do in an emergency situation is to have to remember to chamber a round...and keeping a revolver on an empty chamber is dumb, this means you are down one shot and when you pull hammer back to fire first shot it will advance to a round anyway so what's the point?

I love Glocks personally...


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

ssmeester, you're going to get a bunch of different answers. 

Take some lessons or have a friend teach you to shoot. You may prefer revolvers. You may prefer pistols. Once you figure which you prefer, rent or borrow several and find the one you like.

When I recently went looking for a new gun, I knew I wanted a .45. I did NOT want a Glock. Just didn't like them. When I asked around stating those two facts along with the fact that I needed something kind of ambi (I am left handed), the resounding suggestion was the Springfield XD. When we went to look at one, they had the smaller version, the XD-S, which I purchased.

I fits comfortably in my hands, it's easy to handle, and because I got the smaller one, it's easy to conceal. My Beretta Cheetah .380 had a beaver tail that bruised the crap out of my hand any time I shot it. With the XD, it lacks the tail, so no bruising. It's been an absolute joy to shoot.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ssmeester said:


> I'd like to get a handgun but have no idea where to begin. I'm small gal and want something that won't knock me on my bottom or take off my arm, hand, fingers when I fire it.
> 
> All suggestions are welcomed.
> 
> ...


what are you looking to do with a hand gun 

carry gun 
home defense 
recreational shooting , mainly targets 
hunting 
varmint shooting (**** in the chicken coop, bunny in the garden)
other 

a little of each 

first think about what you plan to do with your hand gun 

second don't fear recoil , even at it's worst it isn't much different than the stinging you get from slapping a high five to hard , and is easily reduced with simple techniques and proper fit 

the hardest recoiling hand gun I have ever fired was a 44magnum it stung the hand a bit with every round , I changed out the grips for ones that fit my hand and it is no longer an issue it still recoils just as much , but the better fitting grip and gripping techniques I still enjoy shooting it. 

9mm if you find you like autos or 38special if you prefer a revolver have the benefit of being on the lower end of self defense gun recoil as well as the most reasonably priced , yet enough to get the job done and many police departments use them effectively 

to put things into perspective do you think you would notice if you were hit with a 24 vs 26 inch base ball bat by the same swinger , no probably not , but as the batter if the 24 fits you your going to hit the ball better.

the difference between 9mm and 40 is 1mm and 45 is 1mm more so the difference is 9, 10 or 11 millimeters and 38special is .357 inches or .002 inches larger than 9mm so half the thickness of a sheet of typing paper 

like others have said try as many as you can and see what fits you but think about your use , as so many guns are specialized to a particular use while others are more general use


----------

